# Nismo BNR34 Z-tune vid



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Again thank you Liam for the hosting

{right click & save as}

Nismo Z-tune

And the Lexus LF-A test mule @ the ring

LF-A


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Lexus link not working


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

oops, the address is wrong. it should be here

LF-A


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Great video's! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Another top vid Dino.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*If hosting is an issue*

let me know .. I have a 300MB space with 5Gbs bandwidth..

U.

P.s. If you want to use it Dino, I'll be happy to host only if you take a few snaps of my liner when you come to the uk


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

i used 5GB in an hour this morning


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Amazing Nismo vid,shame there are no substitles as i'd live to have known what they were saying.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

is this divx encoded? are there any codecs that dont include bloody spyware?


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

Download Apple QuickTime and Media Player Classic.


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

http://www.codecpack.com/allin1.php

that codec pack should allow you to view the videos in media player


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

is the nismo one the one at the ring?


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

these are new videos, Dino doesn't upload old tat


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

Mmm.. the V10 is chilling. i hope it won't look like that lexus in the end though; it's just plain ugly


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks plenty for the vids, DCD/Liam.

Cya O!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Yep good stuff as usual, big thanks to Dino and of course to Liam for hosting


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome vids, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

Same here, an excellent video !! thanks a lot


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

holy hell, these videos have spread like wild fire across the web. i knew i should have stuck a site url on them  

thats around 120GB used so far in bandwidth


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Are they MPEG2's or something.

Downloaded both the Lexus one and the R34 one, but it's saying I can't play. Have Divx and other codec's but not MPEG2 encoder.

Just wanted to know in case something crapped out with the downloads.


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

http://www.codecpack.com/allin1.php


----------



## R32_GODZILLA (Sep 24, 2003)

Thank you Dino and Liam for hosting! The Z-tune vid was great to watch...too bad i dont know what they're saying! 
Canman, if you have Quicktime you can play those videos on it.

Steve.


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

well that was bandwidth usage record breaking if i ever saw it, i have had to move the videos to another folder on my server, i count 15 sites linking to these videos now and the bandwidth usage is tremendous. 
if anyone hasn't seen them PM and i will give you the link


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

what 15 sites are they? you got shitty last time i linked the vids to another site?

The BeeR R324 vid is awesome tho :smokin:


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

http://www.jpcar.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=44318
http://www.s2ki.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=272634
http://www.nobleforums.com/showthread.php?t=117
http://www.clublexus.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152894
http://skyline.hansendata.se/viewtopic.php?t=235&sid=372eeb1aeba53a1acdb0046baa24eb6e
http://www.canadiandriver.com/discus/messages/67/27683.html?1109780929
http://atoc.sitefr.info/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3008
http://www.gtplanet.net/forum/showthread.php?t=41626&page=52&pp=20
http://atoc.sitefr.info/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3008
http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=198743
http://forum.aceboard.net/16050-245-12018-0-Amateur-japanouillerie-lexus-particulier.htm
http://tw.msg.club.yahoo.com/msg/ms...SC430&uid=andson8&tid=91&b=1&d=0&p=0&r=240440
http://www.rpm-francorchamps.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=305
http://vipstylecars.com/forum/index.php?topic=503.0

and yea, i got shitty because i took them offline because i had used up my spare bandwidth for the month then YOU pm'd me asking if i could put them online again so you could complete your download and see them so i gave YOU another chance to download them by putting them back up again, you returned the favour by posting the links on the ford forum.
Stop bringing this up SteveN, i'm pretty sure if it was the other way around and you got stung in the pocket for excess bandwidth usage you'd be banging down cem's door asking for me to be banned.

buy some webspace and host them yourself!!!!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

thats not quite how i remember it, but whatever, il take your word for it purely as i dont care enough to argue


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

no no, how do you remember it?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

SteveN said:


> thats not quite how i remember it, but whatever, il take your word for it purely as i dont care enough to argue


Steve...you really are a piece of sh1t


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

DCD said:


> Steve...you really are a piece of sh1t


Agree entirely, is there actually anyone you dont argue with ????


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Hasn't argued with me yet,i'll give it unitl he see's this post and then bang.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

A piece of shit? For what exactly? 
All i can see i ever did wrong was post a link to a few vids, just like everyone does (see all the sites listed above, never mind 99% of vids posted on this n every forum), didnt know it was a bad thing, and didnt even do that till i knew they was about to dissapear in 20mins as didnt want to slow down anyone off heres downloads, didnt do anything intentionaly wrong... 

What else is it for? Or is this just some random hate? Shall i start calling you names now? Paedo or somthing?


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

SteveN said:


> What else is it for? Or is this just some random hate? Shall i start calling you names now? *Paedo *or somthing?


where did that come from?


----------



## Ricardo_A4 (Jul 10, 2004)

i'n love whit that car  but the links dont work, anyone can send-me a page that have the dream with weels?


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Can't get vids to work!!!  

help

i wanna see those babies fly

i've tryed the links later on in the thread they don't work either


----------



## Grey Wulf (Feb 16, 2003)

The links are no longer working


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

Can anyone post a link for this vid?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Sorry guys...these vids eat up bandwith


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

Does anyone use Bit Torrent? It would be great if someone who has it could stick it on there.


----------

